# Just for fun!



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Just came across this by accident and thought it really funny! :XD:

Quite old video clip, but for anyone whose bird refuses to perform in front of a camera, you'll feel at home - watch to the very end :clap:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Very cute lol  thanks for sharing Julia. You definitely need to watch it to the end. I loved it!


----------

